
How Pixar Lost Its Way - fmihaila
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/06/how-pixar-lost-its-way/524484/?single_page=true
======
pducks32
I think the article is trying to get at the question of how long magic can
last. Magic comes from a perfect formula but eventually that formula grows
weak and ineffective. Often companies will try and throw money at the formula
hoping to keep it working without realizing that people have built up a
tolerance to it. Instead thy have to invest in another bold recipe. That can
be risky but effective. Look at Microsoft.

